# Service Pack 4 for Windows ME



## Vinnie Vega (Aug 3, 2004)

I had to get Service Pack 4 to connect my new apple ipod to my pc. I downloaded the file from zd.net. It was 129mb. When I attempted to open the file a window came up saying Error Starting Program "The W2KSP4.EXE file is linked to missing export NTDLL.DLL:NtShutdownSystem.
At the same time another window opened titled C:/WINDOWS/Desktop/w2ksp4_en.exe which told me a device to the system is not functioning.
I got from the microsoft website a considerably smaller file which was called SP4EXPRESS_EN.EXE which, i gather, is used to install the service pack. When I opened it, it gave the same response but the missing export was called NTDLL.DLL:strstr.
The computer runs on Microsoft Windows ME. What do you think is wrong. I can post up the info about my computer from hijack this if it will help. I really, really need this working soon. Much appreciated


----------



## Jkimbo (May 1, 2007)

I have a old laptop with ME. Tried to install service pack 2 and came acrss the the same errors. Thats why I am bumping this post in hopes a fix is posted. Thx!


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

A far as I'm aware there were no service packs for Windows ME.

The original poster, by the looks of it, was trying to install Windows 2000 service pack 4,
which would explain his problems.

I'd guess you're trying to do similar with service pack 2 for either Windows 2000 or XP


----------



## Jkimbo (May 1, 2007)

No, I am trying to install service pack 2 in to ME, but getting the exact same error messages. Looks like orig poster was also trying to install on ME accept he was installing service pack 4?

Any way what gives with this error? I NTDLL.DLL is already on my computer! Any adive would be appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows Millennium(ME) had *no* service packs or upgrades like Windows 95 and Windows 98 did.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jkimbo (May 1, 2007)

yet service pack 2 says its compatible with ME. See the prob is I'm trying to install ICQ on this laptop and it requires service pack 2 thats what started me searching. MS stopped supporting ME a while ago, but on their site they say service pack 2 is compatable with ME.

Also, would it be worth upgrading ME to XP?

Thx


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

Jkimbo said:


> MS stopped supporting ME a while ago, but on their site they say service pack 2 is compatable with ME.


Can you provide a link to the webpage where you see this stated?
2000 or XP service pack 2 certainly isn't compatible with ME.



Jkimbo said:


> Also, would it be worth upgrading ME to XP?


Only if you're laptop is up to running it, what's the make & model?

If the current version of ICQ requires XP or later, you can't install it on ME. You might be able to
find a compatible version here ............. http://www.oldversion.com/


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ICQ Pro 2003b 3916 is the older version you want to use. I've used it for years with 98SE, ME, and XPSP2.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unless that computer has at least a 700 - 800 MHz processor speed and at least 256 MB of RAM(preferably 512 MB), don't bother upgrading from ME to XP, unless you want to see that computer run like a turtle.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jkimbo (May 1, 2007)

LOL! Thx, is what I thought as well! It has 256 RAM and already is far from a speed demon! I have another little laptop which already has as much ram as it can handle a whoppinng 112mb! Also running ME!

I will try to find the MS page that I saw ME listed along with the other OS as compatable with service pack 2. BTW, I did not give that too much weight but my curiosity was again spiked when I read this thread!

I have one other old laptop, but it's a winbook built to the @ss with 1000mb ram running win2000. Unfortunately, it needs to be repaired. It will not turn on! You think this notebook is worth repairing?

Thx for the replies!


----------

